# اعادة رفع كورسات جامعة الاسكندرية



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 مارس 2013)

*




*



​ 
مع جامعة الاسكندرية​ 
 Reinforced Concrete Structure​ 
كورسات الخرسانة​ 
*



*​ 
مع الدكتور هشام النجار ​ 
المجموعة الاولي


 2_civil department


المجموعة الثانية 

 3_civil department
​ 
المجموعة الثالثة

​ 4_civil department
​ 


الدكتور الليثي
​ elethy

​
الدكتور صبري لسنة ثانية مدني
​  2_civil department sabry
​ 
*كورسات ميكانيكا تربة وأساسات كاملة*​ 

*Soil Mechanics and Foundation Design*​ 

*الدكتور طارق*​ 
*المجموعة الاولي
*​  soil 1​
*المجموعة الثانية*​ 
soil 2.part1


soil 2.part2
​


*كورسات تصميم منشأت معدنية لسنة ثانية مدني*​ 
*Steel*​ 

دكتور خليفة
​  D.khalifa
​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 


كورس نظرية الانشاءات ​ 
Theory Of Structure​ 
للدكتور مشالي​ 
المجموعة الاولي​ 
structure_1
​ 
المجموعة الثانية​ 
 structure_2
​ كورس أدارة مشروعات​ 
Project Management​ 
project manager
​ 
كورس هندسة صحية ​ 
للدكتور حمدي عبد العزيز​ 
الكورس من تجميع المهندس أحمد العشري
​ هندسه صرف صحي​


----------



## zoma82 (12 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وكنا عايزين كمان كورسات الطرق والمرور والرى


----------



## الغريب2007 (12 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sultan_nlp (12 مارس 2013)

جزاط الله خيرا .... مجهودد طيب


----------



## سامح بعيص (15 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وربنا يجعله ليكم فى ميزان حسانتكم واكملوا المسيرة


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهدكم وبارك الله فى ععملكم وعلمكم


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## samirgad (9 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله صحة وعلما وخيرا


----------



## محمود الناصري (5 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس /عبدو (13 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr2021 (14 فبراير 2015)

:20:


----------



## mumtaz970 (14 فبراير 2015)

:77:


----------



## محمد عيد باشا (22 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mortada81 (1 مارس 2015)

لو سمحت ممكن كورسات اختبارات المواد


----------



## decokaka (25 مارس 2015)

موقع تحميل الملفات مغلق , اه الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الرد


----------



## mr.oneman (26 مارس 2015)

الروابط مش شغالة 

يقول لي الموقع المغلق


----------



## salamegy (26 مارس 2015)

الموقع مغلق


----------

